

Hackernews2nntp – Post Hacker News Stories and Comments to an NNTP Server - henry_flower
https://github.com/gromnitsky/hackernews2nntp

======
zafiro17
Cool! This is my cup of tea. However, the "piping articles from HN to Usenet"
thing is already sort of happening, albeit manually. Have a look at
[http://compmisc.wikia.com/wiki/Piping_articles_to_Usenet_how...](http://compmisc.wikia.com/wiki/Piping_articles_to_Usenet_how-
to)

The comp.misc Usenet group is the Usenet equivalent of Hacker News these days,
with a pretty lively and esoteric group. We post articles of interest and
cross post follow ups to relevant, other groups when there's a specific Usenet
group better suited for that topic. So comp.misc is like an article clearing
house and a one-stop shop for new articles, which are typically sourced to HN,
Slashdot, Pipedot.org, and elsewhere.

The script I linked to above is my own, it's just a little bash script you can
use with the newsbeuter RSS reader. Yes it's manual, but it also allows the
poster to select articles of most interest to the group. There's still
something to be said for human curation.

That said, this looks interesting, and I'm still a big Usenet fan, so let's
check it out!

------
dsr_
Somewhat surprisingly, this is exactly what it says it is -- not a generic
NNTP feed for Hacker News, but a script to slurp up HN and pull it into a
local news server.

This is, erm, less useful than some alternatives off the top of my head:

\- pipe HN to GMane for distribution via NNTP, which will reduce load on HN
but make someone responsible for actually doing it

\- actually convince the HN devs to do a unidirectional or even bidirectional
gateway to a couple of major NNTP servers (loses reputation and voting, so
bidirectional seems unlikely)

------
joshstrange
While this is no doubt very cool I want to point out that you cannot Post new
stories or comments to a NNTP Server but rather you can read existing ones.
This is Read-Only. The title is tiny bit misleading (not intentionally) in
this regard.

